# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  أسماء اعضاء هيئة كبار العلماء الجدد .

## هشيم بن بشير

·       يعاد تكوين هيئة كبار العلماء من سماحة مفتي عام المملكة العربية السعودية الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن محمد آل الشيخ – رئيساً – وعضوية أصحاب الفضيلة التالية أسماؤهم :

1 – الشيخ صالح بن محمد اللحيدان

2 – الشيخ صالح بن عبدالرحمن الحصين

3 – الشيخ الدكتور صالح بن عبدالله بن حميد

4 – الشيخ الدكتور عبدالله بن عبدالمحسن التركي

5 – الشيخ عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن الغديان

6 – الشيخ عبدالله بن سليمان بن منيع

7 – الشيخ الدكتور صالح بن فوزان الفوزان

8 – الشيخ الدكتور عبدالوهاب بن إبراهيم أبوسليمان

9 – الشيخ الدكتور عبدالله بن محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ

10- الشيخ الدكتور أحمد سير مباركي

11- الشيخ الدكتور عبدالله بن محمد المطلق

12- الشيخ الدكتور يعقوب بن عبدالوهاب بن يوسف الباحسين

13- الشيخ الدكتور عبدالكريم بن عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن الخضير

14- الشيخ الدكتور علي بن عباس بن عثمان حكمي

15- الشيخ عبدالله بن محمد بن سعد الخنين

16- الشيخ الدكتور محمد بن محمد المختار محمد

17- الشيخ محمد بن حسن بن عبدالرحمن بن عبداللطيف آل الشيخ

18- الشيخ الدكتور سعد بن ناصر بن عبدالعزيز الشثري

19- الشيخ الدكتور قيس بن محمد بن عبداللطيف آل الشيخ مبارك

20- الشيخ الدكتور محمد بن عبدالكريم بن عبدالعزيز العيسى



·       تمدد خدمة شاغلي المرتبة الممتازة التالية أسماؤهم لمدة أربع سنوات وذلك اعتباراً من التاريخ الموضح أمام اسم كل منهم:

1 – فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور صالح بن فوزان الفوزان العضو المتفرغ في اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث والفتوى المتفرعة من هيئة كبار العلماء اعتبارً من 3/3/1430هـ.

2 – فضيلة الشيخ عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن الغديان العضو المتفرغ في اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث والفتوى المتفرعة من هيئة كبار العلماء اعتباراً من 3/3/1430هـ.

3 – فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور عبدالوهاب بن إبراهيم أبوسليمان عضو هيئة كبار العلماء اعتباراً من تاريخ 3/3/0341هـ.

4 – فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور أحمد سير مباركي العضو المتفرغ في اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث والفتوى المتفرعة من هيئة كبار العلماء اعتباراً من 6/3/0341هـ.

5 – فضيلة الشيخ عبدالله بن محمد بن سعد الخنين العضو المتفرغ في اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث والفتوى المتفرعة من هيئة كبار العلماء اعتباراً من 6/3/0341هـ.

6 – فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور سعد بن ناصر بن عبدالعزيز الشثري العضو المتفرغ في اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث والفتوى المتفرعة من هيئة كبار العلماء اعتباراً من 6/3/0341هـ.

7 – فضيلة الشيخ محمد بن حسن بن عبدالرحمن بن عبداللطيف آل الشيخ العضو المتفرغ في اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث والفتوى المتفرعة من هيئة كبار العلماء اعتباراً من 11/7/0341هـ

المصدر : 

http://sabq.org/?action=shownews&news=3168

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> ·  16- الشيخ الدكتور محمد بن محمد المختار محمد
> 
> المصدر : 
> http://sabq.org/?action=shownews&news=3168


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هل هو الشيخ محمد بن محمد المختار الشنقيطي، شيخ المدينة المشهور، والمدرس بالمسجد النبوي، وبجدة وغيرها ؟

----------


## رجل من المسلمين

وأين الشيخ يوسف الغفيص؟

----------


## محمد الجروان

> هل هو الشيخ محمد بن محمد المختار الشنقيطي، شيخ المدينة المشهور، والمدرس بالمسجد النبوي، وبجدة وغيرها ؟


بحسب ما وصلني نعم

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

نسأل الله أن يوفقهم ويسدد خطاهم

----------

